# Property



## enpm1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have been offered a 1yr contract working at the airport for a well known airline.

I know that property prices are high and as my salary is only 25k AED per month can I afford anywhere?

I would also have to think about burying/renting a car which is even more money from the budget!

Any response would be welcome.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You can lease a car for about 2,000 to 3,000 AED per month (you need to negotiate). Renting accommodation is difficult if you have to do it from your salary as in most cases you have to pay the rent one year in advance. It is usual in Abu Dhabi for the employer to pay your rent, but if not you need to have the money for the rent up front or borrow it (from bank or employer). I rent a lovely 2 bedroomed apartment which costs me about 150,000 AED per year. You can get some nice 1 bedroomed places from about 80,000 AED. Of course you can find a bit cheaper but it will be in an old building and/or in a less desirable area. But then you need to furnish it. You can rent a furnished serviced apartment (sorry I don't know the cost but I expect it would be at least 10,000 AED per month).


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

25k is doable but it really depends on what else you want to do while in Abu Dhabi. 

Also factor in that your income will not be tax free as you may not meet the requirements for a non-UK resident for tax purposes, so seek advice. 

If you are happy you could rent a room from someone for 2-3k per month for a car you can get Cars cheaper depending on what you want. A guy who i works with rents his cars from Sharjah at 1800 AED per month for a 12 month contract.


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Also factor in that your income will not be tax free as you may not meet the requirements for a non-UK resident for tax purposes, so seek advice.

TAX FREE!!
Not tax free, what do you mean? I hopefully will be working for one of the oil companies. Will it be tax free ?


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

Zee2012 said:


> Also factor in that your income will not be tax free as you may not meet the requirements for a non-UK resident for tax purposes, so seek advice.
> 
> TAX FREE!!
> Not tax free, what do you mean? I hopefully will be working for one of the oil companies. Will it be tax free ?


I am not a tax advisor but you are a UK resident at the moment then you need to satify the HMRC rules for non-residence status. which usually mean being outside the UK for at least 1 complete tax year and proving that you have no ties back to the UK. As i said i am not a tax advisor but seek professional advice if you are unsure. The original poster stated it was only a 12 month contract.

Link for info http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/international/res-dom.htm


----------

